# VGA - SVGA Adapter defekt?



## Triple-Y (28. Februar 2008)

hi,
ich hatte mir einen VGA-SVGA Adapter bestellt. Guckst du hier

jetzt hab ich schon zwei verschiedene PC´s versucht über den TV an zu schließen. Das Bild ist total am flimmern und am wackeln. man erkennt eigentlich fast nix. 
kann ich davon ausgehen dass das Kabel Defekt ist? oder muß man etwas beachten bei solch einem Adapter???
PS. habe vorher auch die Bildauflösung runtergeregelt...


----------



## area50 (28. Februar 2008)

das ist normal, du kannst nicht erwarten das das bild so wie aufm PC Bildschirm aussieht, das geht nur wenn der TV ein VGA/DVI oder HDMI eingang hat.


----------



## Triple-Y (28. Februar 2008)

aber das ich garkein Bild sehe??? nur totales flimmern?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. Februar 2008)

In der Beschreibung steht doch:


> Für den Gebrauch des Adapters benötigen Sie lediglich eine Grafikkarte mit TV-Ausgang.


Wozu braucht man den TV-Ausgang, wenn der Adapter an den VGA Ausgang angeschlossen wird?
Wie hast du denn diesen Adapter angeschlossen? 
Und wie wird der Fernseher im Treiber erkannt? Als Monitor oder als TV?


----------



## area50 (29. Februar 2008)

auflösung auf 640*480 stellen und 50hz einstellen, dann sollte das flimmern weg sein.


----------

